
Apple updates MacBook Pro 13“ - hkdobrev
https://www.apple.com/macbook-pro-13/
======
mtmail
1000 comments in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23067181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23067181)

